# Not letting me post!



## banford1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I've been trying to post a before and after thread.

It say's posted but doesn't show up?

Any feedback would be great


----------



## shamil (Mar 27, 2012)

I think your post probably goes through a "moderation queue" where it is reviewed by a moderator who decides if the post is acceptable or not.

Useful to filter out spam.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

yes it does as a new joiner to the forum.


----------



## banford1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh right, thanks guy's 

Hopefully it get's put up, its a progress thread about Roxylean.

Photo's from day 1 all the way to the 8th week!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the fact you are posting the same post in several forums does not help plus if you have linked to a external site this might be the reason, i will check your posts now


----------



## banford1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> the fact you are posting the same post in several forums does not help plus if you have linked to a external site this might be the reason, i will check your posts now


Sorry I didn't think it was posting so tried it in different sections.....

Thankyou for checking 

Apologies for flooding the sections


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I try to moderate threads about twice a day but haven't been on top of things as much recently. I have processed them all now though.

It is to help filter out spam. Posts from newer members are more likely to go for moderation and as Pscrab says, links make this more likely too. The more you post the less likely that this will happen.


----------



## MrLaime (Mar 19, 2012)

I've experienced the same, I've tried to start a keto journal in the weightloss forum added pics and stats and spell checked the works but when I have confirmed to post I got a screen saying I don't have permission and I need to be logged on, I was fecking logged on


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

How do I start a new thread? I havent been able to do it for months


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

markpat1973 said:


> How do I start a new thread? I havent been able to do it for months


Top of each sub forum it says "+ Post New Thread"


----------



## cuffylad (Feb 28, 2011)

Im also having this problem "moderator queue"

Think its because im linking to a external site in my post? Should I repost without the link or wait until it gets viewed by a mod?

ty


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

cuffylad said:


> Im also having this problem "moderator queue"
> 
> Think its because im linking to a external site in my post? Should I repost without the link or wait until it gets viewed by a mod?
> 
> ty


Katy usally reviews them but was away yesterday for her birthday.

I'll give her a nudge now to get it sorted.


----------



## Kian1980 (Dec 29, 2007)

It has to be moderated first


----------

